

Ask HN: Which IDEs do you use for Android development? - buildops


======
corysama
For NDK work, I've been using [https://developer.nvidia.com/tegra-android-
development-pack](https://developer.nvidia.com/tegra-android-development-pack)
When it works, it's really great. When it doesn't work, it's usually ndk-gdb's
fault.

------
ten23
Originally Eclipse, but now Android Studio

~~~
Jayd2014
Using Eclipse at the moment and happy with it. Although I'm a beginner to
programming. How is Android Studio better?

